
NASA Engineers Propose a Rail Gun/Scramjet to Fire Spacecraft Into Orbit - J3L2404
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2010-11/nasa-engineers-propose-combining-rail-gun-and-scramjet-fire-spacecraft-orbit
======
iwwr
"unlike other rocket-less plans for space entry, each relevant technology is
advanced enough that tests could take place in 10 years"

Meaning a decades-long hellishly-expensive program.

Compare that to the light-gas gun, which is a proven concept and works with
current technology.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_HARP>

A startup working on the concept: <http://quicklaunchinc.com/>

According to the Quicklaunch people, a completed cannon should cost in the
vicinity of $400M.

------
rbanffy
The comments make me die a little...

Curving the rail straight up? Building an Orion? What was done to high-school
Physics teachers?

